# Drain line for condisation



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I haven't been around for a while but here's my problem. I have a county health department inspector in California coming down on a kitchen. He wants to have a permanent drain on the condensation tube for a mobile food cart.

Is there any code concerning condensation that myself and the manufacture don't know about?

This seems to me like the manager of the kitchen possibly pissed off the inspector and that's why they're coming down on them.

Thanks









Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Is this cart permanently parked or do they roll it around?

Is it next to a wall?

Something like this may work...


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Or you can use some flex condensate tubing then run that to the stationary liberty that redwood listed and hardpipe that in so you have some mobility


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

Code is different state to state but my thought is if it can't come in contact with the food area and it's a mobile cart then why can't it just drain to the street through the floor with PVC. In nj I'd ask him to state the plumbing code for clarification.


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is what I have come up with to pitch to the health department. I found this 110v evaporative condensation pan to eliminate the need for a drain. The cart has enough power to run it and it costs way less then trying to put a permeant drain in large multipurpose room with a raised foundation. What do you guys think?










Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Solution! :thumbup:

Hard to believe they are pressing the issue on a mobile cart...
If it was permanently parked in a spot I could see it...

They musta pissed someone off... :laughing:


----------

